# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TK-80

## almazik

Kenwood
TK-80,   .   .

     . 

1    . (     .        .)

2    power . ( Power       .    ,   .
    !!!!!!!!!!!!!    AM  USB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    .)

3   . (    7.2,
   .)

    ,    ,    .       .       Diamond RX-200   50 /300 .

    ,    ,   .


  ,   . (      ,       ,    .      ,        .      .)  ,    ,    .  .    ,      .

   ,   PTT,  LOW -        Diamond RX-200,   .
      Mi,    PTT(
 )      .      .     .         .           ,       .          .


       . 

      ?              -80. . 

    .

   ,      ,        . 

   ?           http://www.cqham.ru/ic-746pro_mods.htm
       .


 ,        -      .
   .

  .



Kenwood
TK-80///

----------

> Kenwood
> TK-80,....   ?    .


, !
  -       .    ,   ,   - (  )          .   ,   .
,          (MENU+MODE+DATA) 
!

----------


## Tolya

Kenwood,  TS-2000           .
    , ,    .

----------


## Tolya

M62363FP,          TS-2000.

----------


## Tolya

P-SSOP24-5.3x10.1-0.8 , PRSP0024GA-A , 24P2Q-A.

----------


## K6VHF

> !                   EEPROM.
>   EEPROM.    .   - .
> 
>    S-METER,    .   .  S-MetER   ,   . ,  ,    .
> 29. START LEVEL FOR S-METER 
> 30. S9 LEVEL FOR S-METER
> 31. +40db LEVEL FOR S-METER
> 
>      POWER METER.      ,      .
> ...


  ,  .        .         ,  .             .        .           .   ,      S-    .

----------


## almazik

S-METER    .
  .
 30
-      -107 dbm
- MODE  DATA  
-   S1
 30                       -
   -81dbm
- MODE DATA 
-  S9
 31                       -   -41dbm
- MODE  DATA 
-   .
 39 ,  EEPROM.

S-METER   ,      32  33.

     Power meter.
   ,      ,   USB. Power meter     FM.
   !

----------


## 2009

.
     ...
   -   , !
        5    .    ()  78L05  ,       ...

     ,      ( ) :!:  :Super:

----------


## 2009

** ,
  ,  !
 : http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/kenwood/file11530/

----------


## wily

** ,
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/kenwood/file11530/

       3  ,  ....

----------

!
     ,    .     ,      .     ,  .  175.  -      RF ??
73!

----------

!
  , ,     -!!!

----------

